# You have got to be seriously freaking kidding me!!!!!



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe a line wasn't properly attached and the R-134 slowly leaked as it was driven.

Also, I've replaced quite a few compressors in our Cruzes already. Not from no engagement at all(like it sounds with yours), but the complete opposite. Pressures would skyrocket, cooling fans sounded like a jet engine.

Maybe check your cycling switch too, and make sure its connected as well. Its on the high-side line, down by the compressor.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's never too cold outside to test your A/C when you have a heated garage at your dealership. A/C will work down to at least 40 degrees as the defroster needs to be functional to prevent your window from fogging up. Sounds like a phone call to the service manager is in order here.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Its a shame that buyers have to deal with a few Brainless dealers that have been Authorised by GM to do there Warrenty work on the Cars that they sell.
It would be sooo nice to have a place to called at GM and ask them for a Highly approved dealer in the area that can handle the needed repairs. We could make the call to GM while the Car is still under GMs warrenty they would locate a qualified Dealer to make it happen. GM would then follow up on there service . This would be a great feature for all Car dealers to have since they have built the car for us to buy yet we now have the fun part of finding this magical dealer to make the fix right.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's never too cold outside to test your A/C when you have a heated garage at your dealership. A/C will work down to at least 40 degrees as the defroster needs to be functional to prevent your window from fogging up. Sounds like a phone call to the service manager is in order here.


The lady handling my case at GM is supposed to call me this week to follow up. Gonna let her know all about it.


Also forgot to mention in addition to my A/C not working, me outside temp stopped displaying on my radio display. Thinking my sensor got unplugged while the condenser was being installed.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sounds like your local dealer picked up some uti grads haha jk,thats sucks man try another dealer imo


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Maybe a line wasn't properly attached and the R-134 slowly leaked as it was driven.
> 
> Also, I've replaced quite a few compressors in our Cruzes already. Not from no engagement at all(like it sounds with yours), but the complete opposite. Pressures would skyrocket, cooling fans sounded like a jet engine.
> 
> Maybe check your cycling switch too, and make sure its connected as well. Its on the high-side line, down by the compressor.


Wait...that's a compressor issue? Why?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not a tech, but I suspect everything OnlyTaurus is referring to connects directly to the compressor, either via a hose/tubing or electrically. When replacing the compressor all this stuff must be disconnected and then reconnected.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That was just a general off-topic question. I don't understand AC systems like an HVAC pro, but it's my understanding that the high pressure side being too high is likely a clog in the suction line or faulty metering device in the system (orifice tube). That was the case with the screaming fan on my Cruze. 

Im just wondering if maybe my AC should be colder because maybe I have a bad compressor too, but I don't see how a bad compressor could really cause the condition Taurus was talking about. Someone please feel free to "educate" me otherwise


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Called and scheduled my appointment to recheck the A/C and get the outside temp sensor fixed. The service guy told me the A/C does not work below certain temps. I informed him the compressor isn't even trying. I feel no difference in power on or off, and I would when it was working. Sitting idle theres no difference in RPM from turning the ac on for a few and off for a few. There would normally be a little blip in the rpms when the compressor would kick on. Finally the compressor is not coming on when defrosting. 

Twice now they have used temperature as an excuse. What can I do to get through to these freaking people. Why the heck am I having so much trouble getting this thing fixed. I have 12K miles before my GM protection runs out here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get this fixed and then immediately find another dealership. Then when you get the "customer satisfaction survey" from GM give them the lowest marks you can.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Campuscop2003 said:


> I just picked up the car from the dealer this past Saturday from getting a list of things fixed. One thing being the A/C condenser replaced. If you have been following my posts you know all about it. Well guess what? THE FREAKING A/C DOESN'T WORK! It blows luke warm air and there is zero engine lag from the compressor being on as there was before. On my service slip notes it says "Replaced AC condenser. Recharged and verified normal A/C Operation". Theres no way in H*LL this thing worked when it left the shop. There was no service guys at the dealer only sales people when I picked it up. Stupid me didn't check it before driving it off the lot. Man i'm so freaking ticked off. Stacy you on here???? This is crap!
> 
> and a side not the mechanic working on the car told me when they were telling me about the thermostat replacement said it was too cold out to test the a/c. I thought he ment he was going to wait till afternoon to do it. And isn't this something that can be done in a heated shop?
> 
> ...




Campuscop2003,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. Have you been in contact with your current agent? If you have not been able to get in contact with him please let me know. I will add your comments in your case. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Campuscop2003,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. Have you been in contact with your current agent? If you have not been able to get in contact with him please let me know. I will add your comments in your case. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Yeah I talked with her today. She is going to call me next Thursday to follow up. I could just be something simple. Needs refrigerant or whatever. Just burns me up when the paperwork stated it was tested and is working when it is clearly not. And the fact that the mechanic and service advisor both told be cold will cause it for one not to be able to be tested and two, not work below a certain temp. My dad has worked in HVAC for well over 30 years and he confirmed today that thats not the case. The compressor kicks on to aid in the defrost of the windshield in the winter. Plus I work in law enforcement and have a heavy kevlar vest and tons of uniform and due to this get hot and last winter the A/C in this very same car had no problems working in 35 to 45 degree weather. This week has been in 50 degrees. 

This has been putting a strain on my life as I have had to take off work and use my vacation time to take this car in. I was 2.5 hours late friday and it would have been more had they not finally given me the loaner vehicle.

This car has a brand new ac compressor that just months old, and a brand new condenser that doesn't even have any bugs stuck to it yet. Theres no excuse in my mind why I can drive down the highway right now and it blow some nice cold air.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

didja ever wonder why GM stopped using Mr. Goodwrench in their ads?


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

What I usually see in these situations (Learned it the hard way myself) is that they reuse the orings and seals sometimes. Sometimes it works but more often it doesn't. New ones should be used and lubed before assembly.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Update - fraud*

Today, Friday November 23rd 2012, I put the car in my fathers garage on a hunch the temperature display issue may have been do to a lose connection on the sensor which is located in the front drivers side of the bumper. The bumper had to be taken off in order to replace the A/C Condenser. When I took the plastic guard off to get to the sensor, I not only found the sensor completely unplugged, but my marker lights on the bumper, as well as the A/C Pressure sensor in the new condenser. I plugged everything back in and the Temperature sensor was again functional, and guess what, the A/C works now. 

This has gone from a case of a car with many problems to outright fraud. When I recieved the car back from the dealer the paperwork stated that the A/C was recharged, tested and verified for operation. We now know this is a complete lie as the A/C pressure sensor in the condensor will not allow the system to operate when the refrigerant pressures are too high or low, and surely will not allow the system to operate unplugged altogether. SO how did this dealership verify for proper operation as the paperwork stated, when an important part of the system was completely unplugged? 

My side marker lights in the bumper were unplugged, leading to the possibility of getting pulled over by the local police for lights being out. 

My final fear, this was put together to hastely that they didn't bother to plug things back in, what other problems to I have to worry about down the road with the A/C System? Did the let debris in the system that may take out my compressor eventually?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Camuscop2003 - time to find a new dealership - seriously. Even if it's not as convenient the one you're working with has just proven they are incompetent.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

call gm customer service they will help you out alot,i mean alot go over the dealers heads.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Get this fixed and then immediately find another dealership. Then when you get the "customer satisfaction survey" from GM give them the lowest marks you can.


The thing woth the survays is you have to take them to the dealership and if it isn't sastifactory I doibt they would turn them in just like all 3 of my non sastifactory ones I gave them

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, what bullcrap..

Not only did they lie, but TWICE, to your face.

I'd go back and raise **** at that dealer, and let everyone else hear your confrontations on the constant lying. That dealer doesn't deserve any customers, and should be cited or shut down.

Idiots....


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The thing woth the survays is you have to take them to the dealership and if it isn't sastifactory I doibt they would turn them in just like all 3 of my non sastifactory ones I gave them
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I have never been required to bring back a Survey to the Dealer? The Factory Survey can come by U.S. Mail or can come by Email. Dealerships sometimes also conduct a survey as well. 

My Hyundai Dealer offered $100 Free Service with a blank or perfect factory survey brought back to them


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I have never been required to bring back a Survey to the Dealer? The Factory Survey can come by U.S. Mail or can come by Email. Dealerships sometimes also conduct a survey as well.
> 
> My Hyundai Dealer offered $100 Free Service with a blank or perfect factory survey brought back to them


A few things on the surveys. First, they are no longer mailed out; it is 100% email. Second, the dealership sees every single survey that is returned, regardless of how it is filled out, but the dealership has no control over which surveys get turned in to GM. They go directly to GM. A lot of time, it directly affects the payplan or bonus of the person named in the survey.


----------

